# Own Lights Out on Blu-ray or DVD on October 25 or Own It Early on Digital HD on October 11!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> It’s one of the best movies of the year.”
> 
> —Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times
> 
> ...


----------

